

Handsfree Android apps - tikka
https://github.com/kritts/HandWave

======
wassshy
Hm, this is a pretty good idea. Have an Android apps already been created
using this HandWave library?

~~~
devtester
This is EXACTLY what I've been looking for. I'll use the library and let you
know what I think.

~~~
devtester
Oh woah. There's actually a bunch of examples of that person's Github account.
They're pretty helpful.

[https://github.com/kritts/HandWave-Sample-
Apps](https://github.com/kritts/HandWave-Sample-Apps)

------
rarhcel
Wow, loving the library so far. SO cool.

